# Delay in progesterone and clexane injections



## Cranky Angie (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi I am en route to Florida, I am 11 weeks pregnant. I have to take progesterone, clexane and neupogen and I normally take the injections at about 9am. Because we are going away, with the time difference, to take them at the same time will mean taking them at 4am. Is this necessary or can I take them a few hours late? 
Thanks for any advice. 
Ange


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

What advice did clinic give you regarding timing for your medications? I'm assuming there is no way of contacting them to ask?


Ideally you should try and stick to the same time each day to keep your levels as steady as possible. Varying the timing can potentially lead to bigger fluctuations in drug levels in the body. I'd suspect that sticking with UK time would be too large a gap between doses and you'd be best to try and stagger the administration times over a couple of days to get to a more manageable timing when on holiday e.g. 5.30am, 7am, 8.30am 


You'd need to do the same in reverse when you come home too


Enjoy Florida, hope the weather is better than here!


----------

